# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo! Ik ben Karin en beoefen Falun Dafa

## Karin63

Hallo allemaal!

Ik ben Karin, 48 jaar en woon in Alken. Ben al 26 jaartjes gehuwd met een hele lieve man, moeder van drie kinderen in de leeftijd van 24 - 21 en 9 jaar. 

Als verpleegkundige werk ik half time nachtdienst in een Rust en Verzorgingshuis, een job die ik graag doe. 

Mijn hobby' s zijn lezen, reizen, gezond en vegetarisch koken, spirituele forums bezoeken, origami lotusbloemen maken en mediteren. 

Sinds december 2006 beoefen ik Falun Dafa, het is een oude cultivatiewijze voor de verfijning van lichaam en geest. Het kent lichamelijke oefeningen met langzame vloeiende bewegingen en meditatie. Centraal in de beoefening van Falun Dafa staat het bestuderen en cultiveren van de principes waarachtigheid, mededogen en verdraagzaamheid. 

En verder ben ik ontzettend blij dit forum en jullie te hebben gevonden via Google! 

Dankjewel voor het lezen en indien er vraagjes zijn, stel ze gerust. 

Lieve groetjes van Karin  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Karin,

Welkom. Leuk om je verhaal te lezen. Ik vind dit ook een leuke site, ben nog niet zo lang actief. Je vind hier van alles. 
Dat klinkt wel goed, Falun Dafa, is dat net zoiets als Pilatus? Dat beoefen ik, en daar moet je de oefeningen ook langzaam en beheerst doen, goed letten op de ademhaling. Het is heel goed voor je lichaam en geeft ontspanning.
Ik heb ook altijd in de zorg gewerkt, ook parttime als nachtdienst.
Ik vind de zorg die je s'nachts kunt verlenen altijd zo puur, zonder franje. Ik vond het contact met de mensen bijzonder.
Veel plezier op deze site, groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Karin63

Hey Jolanda, dankjewel voor het welkom! Leuk om je te lezen en dat er zoveel gemeenschappelijke dingen zijn die we delen.  :Wink: 

Ja, werken in de zorgsector is heel bijzonder, ik zorg graag voor onze bewoners en probeer dit zo goed en liefdevol mogelijk te doen. Vandaag is het m'n laatste vrije dag, morgen begin ik terug te werken en omdat er drie zieke collega's zijn vroegen ze me om enkele nachtjes extra te werken. Maar het geeft niet hoor, ben blij dat ik gezond ben en kan gaan werken!

Het beoefenen van Pilatus kende ik nog niet maar ben het juist gaan opzoeken. Heb weer wat bijgeleerd vandaag. Bij een ander topic zag ik dat je de informatie over Falun Dafa hebt gevonden. Ik kom nu van buiten en heb net de oefeningen gedaan aan een rustig meer bij ons in de buurt. Ja, Falun Dafa is goed, het geeft me een grote hoeveelheid energie, verminderde vermoeidheid, een betere gezondheid, grotere weerstand tegen ziektes, betere slaap, emotionele balans, een gevoel van kalmte, een positiever perspectief, verbeterde relaties, meer zelfbewustzijn, een dieper gevoel van betekenis, spirituele groei, enz.

Nogmaals bedankt voor het welkom en groetjes terug, Karin  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Karin63 en Jolanda 27,  :Wink:  Hartelijk welkom lady's namens mijn persoontje....
het is een prachtige site van MediCity...ik wens jullie er veel gezelligheid toe en steun van de personen hier.... :Big Grin:  ik had nog nooit van Falun Dafa gehoord maar zoals het omschreven wordt klinkt het super...ik zal trachten om daar eens meer over te lezen...ik heb daar nu geen geduld voor... :Stick Out Tongue:  Pilatus lijkt mij heel fijn voor al je ledematen....succes lady's met jullie sporten...prettig weekend....

Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Elisabeth,
Bedankt voor je goede wensen.
Ja het is een leuke en interessante site. Ik had al jaren niet meer gesport maar Pilatus is goed voor je lijf, maar ook fijn om je hoofd leeg te maken.
Ik wens je ook een fijn weekend toe, groetjes, Jolanda27

Echte belangstelling doet wonderen!

----------


## Raimun

Hej Karin ...
Ik ben Raimun ..nog maar kort bezoeker van dit forum ..waar veel ervaringen uitgewisseld worden ..en informatie te vinden is .
Geweldig dat je hier zelfs mensen ontmoet , die bijna langs je deur wonen.
Hasselt is niet ver van Alken hé !!... Falun Dafa !!... had ik nog nooit van gehoord...Blijkt nu dat er in Diepenbeek samenkomsten zijn ..heb ik op internet gevonden ...ga ik dus contakt mee nemen ....bedankt voor de tip ..
Groetjes ....




*Nomaden begeven zich daarheen , waar het leven bloeit ..*

----------


## Karin63

Hey Elisabeth, hartelijk bedankt voor het welkom!  :Big Grin: 
Echt tof dat jullie tijd maken om mij te verwelkomen, dankzij jullie voel ik me hier al helemaal thuis! 
Fijn dat je meer wil lezen over Falun Dafa! Als er vraagjes zijn mag je me gerust een seintje geven.

Voor jou ook een fijn weekend!  :Wink:

----------


## Karin63

Hey Raimun, dankjewel voor het welkom! Enne, geen dank hoor want de info over Falun Dafa is heel graag gegeven. 

Aha, dat is leuk want zo te horen ben jij van Hasselt!!!  :Big Grin:  Dat is inderdaad vlak bij de deur! En er zijn twee oefenplaatsen in onze buurt. Alken ligt er net middenin. Op dinsdagavond gaan we naar het Sportcentrum te Diepenbeek en op zaterdagmorgen gaan we naar het park te St.-Truiden. Tenminste als ik vrij ben. 
Mijn echtgenoot en onze oudste dochter beoefenen het ook! Dat is plezant want zo kunnen we samen naar de oefenplaatsen gaan maar ook thuis samen de oefeningen doen. 

Aanstaande dinsdag kan ik wel niet naar de oefenplaats gaan want ik ben aan het werk tot woensdagmorgen. Volgende week dinsdag gaat het wel en ga dan zeker gaan. Hopelijk ontmoeten we elkaar binnenkort, dat zou echt heel fijn zijn! 

Je kan gerust al eens contact opnemen met een lokale vrijwilliger, per telefoon of email, dat maakt niet uit. Je kan ook komen zonder verwittiging want bijna iedere week komen er nieuwe beoefenaars bij. Je hoeft niets mee te nemen want er zijn matjes in het Sportcentrum.

Maar nu mijn beddeke in want ik kom van het werk. Daaaaaag en een fijn weekend Raimun!  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Hallo Karin,

Welkom bij MediCyti.... :Wink:

----------


## Karin63

Dankjewel dotito voor het welkom!  :Wink:

----------

